# British WWII Special Operations Forces



## pardus (Nov 8, 2014)

Commandos...


----------



## pardus (Nov 8, 2014)

Long Range Desert Group and Special Air Service.


----------



## pardus (Nov 8, 2014)

Commandos, St Nazaire Raid


----------



## pardus (Nov 8, 2014)

Very cool to see the vets talking about their experiences. They are still sharp after all these years.


----------



## RyanSC (Nov 8, 2014)

Awesome series!  I noticed episode #2 was posted twice and #5 was missing.


----------



## pardus (Nov 8, 2014)

RyanSC said:


> Awesome series!  I noticed episode #2 was posted twice and #5 was missing.



Thanks for the catch!


----------



## Brill (Jan 31, 2015)

@pardus and @Freefalling , I figured you would enjoy this.

Yesterday, a coworker was telling me a story of his childhood in Northern Italy and a very close family friend that, as he knew as a kid, "did secret stuff during the war with UKSOF".  My coworker's grandfather, a high-ranking Italian Carabinieri, was very close friends with an Italian speaking Brit named Dick Mallaby.  My coworker has fond memories of being at Dick's house and a comment he once made "Always learn a second language."  Who was Mr Mallaby and why would he think foreign languages would be important?

"...the remarkable solo role that Dick Mallaby was destined to perform in the events that led to ... (no spoiler here!!!)  Events,
wrote Dwight Eisenhower in his memoirs, ‘that, if encountered in the fictional world, would have been scorned as incredible melodrama’."

http://www.emiliapublishing.com/book7extract.htm

Here are the details of the mission: http://www.waterstones.com/wat/images/special/pdf/9780571299188.pdf

Another example of putting the right man with the right skills in the right location can have HUGE ramifications...and trusting people to succeed regardless of perceived obstacles.


----------



## pardus (Jan 31, 2015)

Very interesting indeed @lindy


----------

